# New to the forums.



## Stevok (Dec 30, 2016)

Hello there! I'm new to the forums & I make memes for a living. Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 30, 2016)

welcome!


----------



## brazey (Dec 30, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 2, 2017)

..welcome


----------

